# Pants for Dirty Bucks



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Probably, this has been covered before, but what pants do you wear dirty bucks with? How about Saddle shoes. I never seem to be happy wearing them with khakis or other light brown pants. Im always happiest wearing them with navy or jeans. Anybody else like them in contrast?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

AldenPyle said:


> Probably, this has been covered before, but what pants do you wear dirty bucks with? How about Saddle shoes. I never seem to be happy wearing them with khakis or other light brown pants. Im always happiest wearing them with navy or jeans. Anybody else like them in contrast?


Like them with lots of things. Dirty bucks and khakis, white, cream, even some olives. I skip jeans, don't know about navy.

My saddles are dark brown smooth leather on dirty buck, and go with everything.  Well, almost, particularly like them with gray flannel.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Actually, I'm wearing the contrast combination right now.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I wear my dirty bucs with khakis, though I'm not entirely crazy about the look. I've found that certain socks--kelly green argyle, for instance--help to break it up. The only other thing I've worn mine with is a pair of wide-wale olive cords.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Like them with lots of things. Dirty bucks and khakis, white, cream, even some olives. I skip jeans, don't know about navy.
> 
> My saddles are dark brown smooth leather on dirty buck, and go with everything.  Well, almost, particularly like them with gray flannel.


Never cared for saddle shoes. My uncle, maybe the best guy I've seen, wore them all the time though. It takes a special guy to pull it off IMO. I'm not that guy either.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I think they look best with olive-green chinos, but I also wear them with khakis (although, admittedly, I don't think it looks fantastic as a combo).


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

I like and wear them with everything that's already been mentioned - khakis, jeans, olive and navy chinos or poplin pants. I also like them with seersucker.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

While we are tossing opinions, I am definitely a dirty bucks/saddle shoe with jeans guy - but then I am a jeans guy. Khakis to me have always been "acceptable", and something like corduroy in olive are better. Navy seems acceptable is well, and now that I think about it, I wonder what a more washed out blue chino would like?


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Dirty bucks go better with darker shades. This is why they are more correctly worn during the fall and winter months.

White bucks should be worn during spring and summer.

Wearing to contrary is a newer convention for people afraid to wear white shoes, or those who, incorrectly, assume you must wear a white belt like Pat Boone.

Dirty bucks with seersucker is akin to pairing a summer pastel madras tie with a brown flannel suit.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I wear my dirty bucks and saddle shoes with khakis all the time and think they look fine together. 

Cheers.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Reddington said:


> I wear my dirty bucks and saddle shoes with khakis all the time and think they look fine together.
> 
> Cheers.


Agreed. Dirty bucks look great with Nan Reds.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I wear my saddle bucks with khakis. I think the saddle gives them enough contrast with khaki. I have no desire to get plain bucks. I generally only wear these shoes during spring/summer.

Fun socks do seem to work better.

I might wear these with green or red pants as well, though, in my mind, such pants are usually enough "fun" without adding the saddle bucks.

I've been culling my photobucket and found these:


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Paperclip, those look great, especially as presented in the last picture.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Paper Clip: That looks good. 

These shoes would look great with Khaki cords as well. Like the socks too.


----------

